# New Addition



## MReit (Jul 16, 2009)

So, there will be a new lil animal lover on the ground in January. I hope for my sake there won't be a HUGE snowstorm! IMMG must have been right, being around baby jerseys everyday again had to do something to my brain- and my body! Doc says Jan 27th and my anniv. is Jan 24, how exceiting :bun


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## amysflock (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay, congratulations!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 16, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Thewife (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats!

OK, I admit I don't keep up on everything, is this the first, second, eighteenth?


----------



## MReit (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you all, it is our 1st, well my 1st. I have a 6 year old step-son that can't wait to be a big brother.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 17, 2009)

congrats to you- 

I saw this today and since you made an announcement of this sort, I will share it with you. I thought they were fantastic!

http://www.cuddlebugcakes.com/


----------



## MReit (Jul 18, 2009)

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> congrats to you-
> 
> I saw this today and since you made an announcement of this sort, I will share it with you. I thought they were fantastic!
> 
> http://www.cuddlebugcakes.com/


Very cute!


----------



## nightshade (Jul 18, 2009)

congrats


----------

